# Sensor cleaning



## voodoocat (Apr 21, 2004)

Which method do you use?

Using a blow bulb definately doesn't do squat.  I had a few dust particles from the factory and used a blower bulb and it put more dust on the sensor.  

I've seen some sensor swabs that are on the pricey side.  And CO2 blowers that wont spray liquid like the compressed air cans.


----------



## markc (Apr 21, 2004)

I found this article: http://www.photo.net/equipment/digital/sensorcleaning/

Haven't tried anything myself.


----------



## Digital Matt (Apr 21, 2004)

Here's another link.

http://www.pbase.com/copperhill/ccd_cleaning


----------



## voodoocat (Apr 21, 2004)

Thanks
Though I have all these links.  I've done extensive research on the subject.

I just want to find out what method you guys were using.


----------



## Digital Matt (Apr 21, 2004)

Oh hehe   Well, I haven't tried anything yet.  I've been a little nervous honestly.  I do have a few visible specs on my sensor.  I'm going to have to clean it one of these days.


----------



## voodoocat (Apr 21, 2004)

Well I'm just a damn perfectionist and I'm also afraid I'll strive for perfection and F#$% something up :roll:


----------



## markc (Apr 21, 2004)

Heh. Yeah, I ain't going there unless I absolutely need to. I'm not even going to look so I won't be tempted.

I did see something where you could have the 10D clean itself if you had the AC adapter, but I'm not sure if the D70 has anything like that.


----------



## Harpper (Apr 21, 2004)

Thanks for the links guys. I was curious about this myself. It's just an unfortunate problem with SLR camaras. Like some of you, I'm on the paranoid side of screwing this up so I think I'll get it professionally done first and see how that goes. If the sensor gets dirty often then I'll probably just start cleaning it myself. I'm just glad that my sensor is still currently clean after frequent lense changing.


----------



## urameatball (Apr 21, 2004)

I just use a dustfree microfibre cloth to gently brush off any dust.  I also make sure that the lens I'm putting on is dust free before inserting onto the body... I think that's the primary reason for dust on the sensor.

This method has kept my sensor very clean, but then, I've only shot a couple thousand shots... I'll give a better review when I hit 50000.


----------



## tr0gd0o0r (Apr 21, 2004)

Have you priced cleaning at local camera shops?  I asked the guys ay my local shop how much to clean off my mirror (i know its not the smae thing but its pretty close)  and they said they'd do it for free.  I don't know if this is normal or just cuz these guys are nice and i'm in there fairly regularly.  But it might be worth a shot to find out.


----------



## mrsid99 (Apr 22, 2004)

Thanks to everyone who've posted here for disposing of one of my big worries!
 So far I've no problems with my 10D but now I know what to do when the problem arises.
 Thanks again folks!


----------

